# Take this job and SHOVE IT



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I guess not all union contractors are so great.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Bwahaha aside from the shaved hours and trumped up inspection stickers that sounds like more places I've worked than not


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Why did you stay there so long?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*thread tune....*






~C:whistling2:S~


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dawgs said:


> I guess not all union contractors are so great.


Dawgs, some are better than others. This guy would spend a dollar to save a nickel, and I mean that quite literally.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Why did you stay there so long?


The shop was a stone's throw (comparatively) from home.
The shop was in "trouble" and a business agent asked me to fill a call to help them out.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

It's mind blowing how some people stay in business.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...L3 is a long bench to sit on...


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

360max said:


> ...L3 is a long bench to sit on...


That answers my question.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

IslandGuy said:


> The shop was a stone's throw (comparatively) from home.
> The shop was in "trouble" and a business agent asked me to fill a call to help them out.


I think you took one for the team.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

dawgs said:


> I guess not all union contractors are so great.


Just because a contractor is union, doesn't mean they embrace it. Unions are just a tool to improve the odds of employees to negotiate for better compensation and working conditions. It doesn't mean the employers they work for are interested in providing either of those things. It also doesn't mean we will get it. These things are not automatic.


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Well, I might as well tell you all, on Christmas Eve, I quit my job of 3 & 1/2 years. The boss was quite upset, and it almost got violent.
> 
> Eventually, we sat down and had a nice discussion, I'll summarize:
> 
> ...




Your story reminds me of a saying I heard in the Army: 

We have been expected to do so much with so little for so long,
Now they expect us to do everything with nothing at all.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

actually, i think thats the short version of 'we the unwilling, led by the unknowing have been the impossible with nothing for so long that now we are expected to anything with nothing' may not be quite the right wording, but close. mother teresa


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Just because a contractor is union, doesn't mean they embrace it. Unions are just a tool to improve the odds of employees to negotiate for better compensation and working conditions. It doesn't mean the employers they work for are interested in providing either of those things. It also doesn't mean we will get it. These things are not automatic.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

papaotis said:


> actually, i think thats the short version of 'we the unwilling, led by the unknowing have been the impossible with nothing for so long that now we are expected to anything with nothing' may not be quite the right wording, but close. mother teresa


 

"We the willing, led by the unknowing, are doing the impossible for the ungrateful. We have done so much, with so little, for so long, we are now qualified to do anything with nothing. "
-Mother Teresa of Calcutta

...incredible great woman and soon to be Saint


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Another union guy who needs Somebody to call the Waaaaaambulance..


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

360max said:


> "We the willing, led by the unknowing, are doing the impossible for the ungrateful. We have done so much, with so little, for so long, we are now qualified to do anything with nothing. "
> -Mother Teresa of Calcutta
> 
> ...incredible great woman and soon to be Saint


around here that saying has been reduced to "poor people have poor ways".


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I have never worked for a contractor like that, but I understand wanting to get out. 

Is there another job in the waiting, I never left a job without one in the wings.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Many aspects sound just like many people I've worked for. Especially the "send what materials he thinks you need". Or the spend a dollar to save a nickel. Me and two other guys once waited on a material delivery for 6 hours, the whole time looking at an electrical supply house across the street. The boss didn't want to use that place because he didn't get good pricing on that 200 feet of 2" PVC...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> It's mind blowing how some people stay in business.


He's a "minority contractor" and the only one doing the type of work we do, so he was basically guaranteed a supply of work UNTIL all his shennagins bit him in the a$$ and fewer and fewer GCs re-hired him.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

360max said:


> ...L3 is a long bench to sit on...


I already have another job. I just had to re-take OSHA-10 and DOL regulations wouldn't allow more than 7 & 1/2 hours spent on the online course in one day, so it took me 3 days. I mistakenly thought my valid OSHA-30 superceded OSHA-10 but it doesn't, our local will not refer anyone to a shop w/o OSHA-10.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

papaotis said:


> actually, i think thats the short version of 'we the unwilling, led by the unknowing have been the impossible with nothing for so long that now we are expected to anything with nothing' may not be quite the right wording, but close. mother teresa


"We the willing, lead by the unknowing, are doing the impossible for the ungrateful. And we have for so long done so much with so little, that we're now expected to do anything with nothing."


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

360max said:


> ...incredible great woman and soon to be Saint


Indeed an incredible woman. A troubled soul too.



> A book of letters written by Mother Teresa of Calcutta reveals for the first time that she was deeply tormented about her faith and suffered periods of doubt about God.


http://www.reuters.com/article/us-teresa-letters-idUSN2435506020070824


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Another union guy who needs Somebody to call the Waaaaaambulance..


 
Why exactly would you bother to comment in the union topic section anyway









Oh wait..........felt like trolling. Good thing nobody was biting.


----------

